# Mediterranean appetizer ideas (vegetarian) wanted.



## larry_stewart (May 12, 2010)

So my parents 50th wedding anniversary is coming up in about 1 month,  and I was put in charge of making the appetizers.  Food theme being Mediterranean,  I was just curious of anyone has any suggestions.  I have a few of my own, but I just want to hear what everyone else comes up with so I have more choices to choose from.

Not too many people ( maybe 15 - 20).

Will be at someone elses house, so easy transport  is ideal

Also, ideally something I can prepare a day or two in advance, and not have to heat up ( since Im sure there will be limited oven space)

Thanks in advance,

Larry


----------



## merstar (May 12, 2010)

Hummus is one option. Also, here are some recipes from my to-try list:

MOROCCAN CARROT DIP (This had great reviews).
Moroccan Carrot Dip - 112229 - Recipezaar

OLIVE TAPENADE 
Olive Tapenade | Lisa's Kitchen | Vegetarian Recipes | Cooking Hints | Food & Nutrition Articles

MUHAMMARA 
Muhammara Recipe - How to Make Muhamarra, a Middle Eastern Hot Dip

POMODORI AL FORNO (baked ahead and served at room temperature)
Pomodori al Forno: Recipe : bonappetit.com


----------



## kadesma (May 13, 2010)

You can take cucumbers, make cu[s from then then fill with cream cheese with chopped green stuffed olives or chives.Cut a baguette in slices, then toast coat one side with garlic mayo, top with a slice of cucumber and a slice of cherry tomato. Another  topping for baguette after toasting cover one side with a creamy gorgonzola and marscarpone cheese then top with a toasted walnut.Cook some large pasta shells and stuff with a filling of choice, I find a savory filling such as salmon,sour cream chives,dill is nice, or ham and sauteed mushroom with onion and garlic works as well. Hope this helps a little.
kadesma


----------



## justplainbill (May 13, 2010)

Eggplant caponata, olive bruschetta, baba ganouch.


----------



## lyndalou (May 13, 2010)

Stuffed Grape Leaves.


----------



## Robo410 (May 13, 2010)

choose a dip: hummus, baba ganoush, capponata
stuffed grape leaves
calamata olives
choose a cheese: mozarella, parmesan, romano
toasted pita chips, flat bread
a salami or pepperoni
anchovies or sardines
makes a beautiful antepasta


----------



## letscook (May 13, 2010)

appetizer shiskabobs
I like to take bamboo sticks and put cherry or grape tomatoes ,feta cheese chunks greek olives, cucumbers, artichokes and marinate in greek dressing then place on a serving platter. you have to becarefull with the feta so it doesn't crumble on you. could use fresh mozzerlla.

i do the same for other ones only add chunks of salami or peperoni -fresh mozzerella cheese , cheese tortillinis and marinate in italian dressing. they are always a hit and i can never make enough.


----------



## CharlieD (May 13, 2010)

There already a lot of good sugestions. But as a side note, I think from eggpalnt alone they have probably at least a dozen of different appitizers.


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2010)

Bruschetta topping made with tomato, basil, olive oil and shallots.  Served on crusty bread.

Black olive tapenade.

I make a kalamata olive hummus that's always well received.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 13, 2010)

Spanokopita.  You can bake it ahead of time & it's just as delicious at room temp.


----------



## ChefJune (May 13, 2010)

Personally, I find "Mediterranean" too wide a category for a single meal. If the menu maker is not careful, it's extremely possible to create a meal that is quite disconnected.  

Larry, I'm curious what part of the Mediterranean region you are REALLY thinking about?  Middle Eastern?  Greek? Southern French? Italian?  

I can give you lists and lists of dishes, and pages of recipes, but I'd be guessing what you're looking for.


----------



## x7anooonah (May 24, 2010)

mini falafels, pita chips with hummus and baba ganoush, samboosas, feta cheese, fatouch..


----------



## larry_stewart (May 24, 2010)

x7anooonah said:


> mini falafels, pita chips with hummus and baba ganoush, samboosas, feta cheese, fatouch..



Do you have a recipe for "fatouch".  I saw it once mentioned on the cooking channel, but they didnt give a recipe.

larry


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 24, 2010)

Larry i'm sure fattoush is any kind of mediterranean salad you like with fried pita pieces in it... I used to have that in NY many, many years ago and I believe thats what it is...


----------



## larry_stewart (May 24, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> Personally, I find "Mediterranean" too wide a category for a single meal. If the menu maker is not careful, it's extremely possible to create a meal that is quite disconnected.
> 
> Larry, I'm curious what part of the Mediterranean region you are REALLY thinking about?  Middle Eastern?  Greek? Southern French? Italian?
> 
> I can give you lists and lists of dishes, and pages of recipes, but I'd be guessing what you're looking for.



middle east, greek, turkish...


----------



## ChefJune (May 25, 2010)

larry_stewart said:


> middle east, greek, turkish...


 
Interesting. I don't call those "Mediterranean," for me they're "Middle Eastern."

I was going to talk about Eggplant Pizzas, but those wouldn't fit in.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 25, 2010)

June - Why wouldn't you consider "greek" cuisine Mediterranean?  Greece is considered a Mediterranean country.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 25, 2010)

BreezyCooking said:


> June - Why wouldn't you consider "greek" cuisine Mediterranean?  Greece is considered a Mediterranean country.



I agree Greece is very Mediterranean, and eggplant pizza would be fabulous... I just made that pizza two weeks ago for the first time, and it was heavenly...


----------



## LarryDeeds (May 28, 2010)

There's a Mario Batali grill recipe we love for stuffed grape leaves:  really easy, but very flavorful.  Buy a bottle of grape leaves and rinse them under water and pat them dry with a paper towel.  Buy any goat cheese that you like, maybe a pound or so.  Mince a few cloves of garlic (your choice how much...), and grind lots of fresh black pepper.  I mean LOTS.  Thoroughly mix the garlic and black pepper throughout the goat cheese.  Place a tablespoon of the mixture on a grape leave.  Fold the grape leaf over the cheese the same way you'd fold a tortilla to make a burrito.  Tie with butcher's twine.  Drizzle olive oil over the grape leaves, then grill them on the barbeque for a few minutes to slightly char the grape leaf and melt the cheese.  Man, are these things good!  You can transport them in a casserole dish and pop them under the broiler to warm them up once you arrive at your destination....


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 29, 2010)

Larry iv'e made these also and they are wonderful, you can add any herb you like to create all kinds of wonderful flavors... Iv'e used garlic,rosemary,thyme,sun dried tomatoes,black olives... The possibilities are endless...


----------



## velochic (May 29, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> Interesting. I don't call those "Mediterranean," for me they're "Middle Eastern."



Dh is from Turkey and he grew up right on the Mediterranean Sea... Turkish is the quintessential "Mediterranean" diet.  I know of nothing more "Mediterranean" than Greek and Turkish food, actually.  Like any food, the culture of what people eat doesn't start or stop at a border... it's a continuum.  I'm sure the food is different in the north and east of Turkey closer to Iran, Georgia and Armenia than it is in Istanbul.  Still...

In Turkish appetizers are called "Mezes".  They usually put out cold appetizers that will sit on the table for the entire 3 or 4 hour(!) meal.  The hot appetizers are brought out one by one.

Börek (hot app)
Saute together 1/2 lb. ground beef, 1 diced onion, 1 tomato in some butter.  Cool then add 1 egg, a cup of chopped parsley, some dill and salt and pepper.  Mix together.  Using two phyllo sheets, brushed with butter, cut into long strips about 2" wide.  Add a small bit of beef mixture at the top of the phyllo strip, then wrap with the "folding a flag" method (like spanikopita triangles), brush outside with butter and bake about 25 minutes in a 350/180C oven.  (I can get more detailed if you like this idea, but there are tons of recipes on the net that even have pictures.)

Mücver (hot app)
3 shredded zucchini
salt
3 eggs
5 scallions (green and whites) chopped
1 c. chopped dill
1 c. good french (sheep's milk) feta
3/4 c. flour
2 t. baking powder
oil for frying

Shred zucchini.  Salt and let sit in a colander to drain for a couple of hours.  Squeeze out excess liquid.  Combine remaining ingredients except oil.  Form into patties (like crab cakes).  Fry in oil.  Salt as soon as they come out of the oil.  These work REALLY well at room temperature.  They are a favorite here.

Typical Bean Salad (cold app)
2 cans Cannellini Beans, drained (or dried, cooked)
1/2 red onion sliced very thinly
2 roma tomatoes, seeded, chopped
1 c. chopped cilantro (or parsley if cilantro is not liked)
good extra virgin olive oil
lemon juice
Salt and Pepper

Another cold app that they like to do is a variety of fresh vegetables dressed simply with REALLY GOOD extra virgin olive oil and freshly-squeezed lemon juice.

If you google for turkish mezes you will get a boatload of very authentic recipes.  In Greek I think they're also called Meze or Mezedaki or something similar.  I'd also look up Spanish tapas. 

Good luck!


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 29, 2010)

Thanks Velochic - those look delicious.  Even with my subbing in ground turkey for the beef, I think they'll be wonderful.

And I agree - Turkey is also a Med country.  ChefJune needs a geography lesson - lol!!!


----------



## Claire (May 31, 2010)

I laughed at the various takes on "Med" foods.  In Slovenia (definitely not a med country), when we went several moons ago (soon after the iron curtain lifted), burek was a staple.  The same as borek, more or less, and a friend went to Turkey the year after and we were surprised by the similarities.  Made with phyllo and formed like a long pastry, then sliced; filled with cheese, ground meat, or both.   (think of a savory jelly roll)

Food doesn't recognize political borders.  Greeks and Turks have historical problems with each other, but many dishes are similar.  I was just surprised to discover that eastern European countries have similar dishes as well!  

To make many of these dishes vegetarian, drain and squeeze frozen chopped spinach to use as a filling, with feta or chevre cheese if you do cheese.


----------



## larry_stewart (May 31, 2010)

I appreciate all the input, suggestions and trivia about the Med appetizers, but I have just learned that the focus of this party will now be Italian  So, now im looking for Italian ( which is technically a  Mediterranean   country) appetizers.  But this one i think I have covered, but suggestions are welcome ( remember, vegetarian)

Ive already considered Bruschetta, a few different kinds of stromboli, stuffed mushrooms, stuffed tomatoes, stuffed peppers, assorted olives, fried artichoke hearts, mozzarella sticks, fried ravioli,orzo salad ( with olives, sundried tomatoes,spinach,cheese, garlic & oil)


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 31, 2010)

I don't know how many people will be attending Larry, and it's seems like you have so many great ideas especially with the bruschetta as there is a wealth of toppings you could use... I like to take thin japanese eggplant sliced into 1/2" rounds dipped in egg, then panko and fried... Place small round of mozzarella on top, then a half of a ovendried cherry tomatoes, and bake until cheese melts... Put a small basil leaf on top and serve, these are wonderful just like eggplant parmigiano, only bite sized...


----------

